# Boy Scout raffle painting



## dickhutchings

I'll have to put my portrait work aside and start on this. It's Bucklin Administration Building at Camp Yawgoog RI. I had to crop a little of the ends of the building to fit an 18 X 24 canvas. Otherwise I would need a 12 X 24 to get it all in. Do they make those? I should look before I start. 

Before cropping After cropping


----------



## dickhutchings

I should have looked before posting. Hobby Lobby has them (12 X 24).


----------



## Mel_Robertson

well at least you know now  
look forward to seeing this finished


----------



## TerryCurley

Getting a ready made frame for an 18x24 will be a lot easier than a 12x24. You would probably have to have the 12x24 costumed made.


----------



## dickhutchings

TerryCurley said:


> Getting a ready made frame for an 18x24 will be a lot easier than a 12x24. You would probably have to have the 12x24 costumed made.


Framing will be their problem.:biggrin: I found a 12 x 24 at HL but it looks too small. I'll save it for something else. I'm going to shop around for a 15 x 30 or 18 x 36. I know I can get them online but I want to start this this weekend. 

The websites for the local craft stores are horrible so I'm going to make some calls and see if they have what I want before going.


----------



## dickhutchings

One more thing. The photo is in too much shadow for my liking so I'm going to play with the light direction to focus on getting a good shot of the building. I wish I could go down there and paint it plein air style but I'm not set up to do that yet. I'll make do with this photo and some artistic license.


----------



## dickhutchings

dickhutchings said:


> Framing will be their problem.:biggrin: I found a 12 x 24 at HL but it looks too small. I'll save it for something else. I'm going to shop around for a 15 x 30 or 18 x 36. I know I can get them online but I want to start this this weekend.
> 
> The websites for the local craft stores are horrible so I'm going to make some calls and see if they have what I want before going.


Bingo! Dick Blicks has them and they're only about 10 miles away, all highway so I'll be going at lunchtime.


----------



## Susan Mulno

dickhutchings said:


> One more thing. The photo is in too much shadow for my liking so I'm going to play with the light direction to focus on getting a good shot of the building. I wish I could go down there and paint it plein air style but I'm not set up to do that yet. I'll make do with this photo and some artistic license.


You might get another photo with better lighting by the time you need it?


----------



## dickhutchings

That would be ideal. It's a bit of a drive but I'm considering it.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

you checked the net ? 
this is all I could find


----------



## dickhutchings

I did but apparently not as thorough as you. Thanks, I think I'll use the second one you posted. It's not so dark. It's so good to have you here @meli!:biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings

So, I went with the original photo. I started out trying to do this without any measuring. Didn't work out so well. Got out my tape and square and fixed some things, it's still noticeable because I haven't fixed the other sides of the lines along the top of the roof and inside the drive through. I still don't want to measure too much though so if some things are off a little all the better. I learned to do a little shading with glaze. I like that under the eaves.

Here's where I'm at now.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Very nice start.


----------



## dickhutchings

Thanks Susan. Working a large canvas is a bit more difficult for me. I can't get into a flow for some reason.


----------



## TerryCurley

I agree working on a large canvas is a bit more difficult but well worth the effort. I like big bold pictures hanging in my house and I can ask a lot more if I choose to sell them.

This is coming along really nice. It's going to be a wonderful painting.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

This is a great start Dick. The logs jump off the page ! Well done!


----------



## dickhutchings

Made some more progress. It's getting fun now.


----------



## TerryCurley

:thumb:
Looking good.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Lookin' gooood! :biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson

I'm very much loving the color contrast between the blue sky and the green trees on the left dick (first thing I noticed)....
this could really be special, just don't let the sky take the focus from the building.. it's going to take some work!
can't wait to see it Fin


----------



## abt2k15

impressive start. the coloring is stunning. awesome stuff man


----------



## dickhutchings

Thanks @abt2k15. Your name is tough to pronounce.:wink:


----------



## abt2k15

just use abt then haha. its my initials. up to now i managed to not spill my name all over the internet and i like to keep it that way at least for now hehe. my first name is andré.
i also dont compete much "google-whise" with "abt2k15" if someone one day wants to google a painting of mine haha ( the only competition is instagram #abt2k15 .. american ballet theater lol. )

right now i can tell people to just type abt2k15 into google search and they will find artworks of mine. so there is that and back to your painting


----------



## dickhutchings

Did some more last night. I added the shadows from the large tree on the left, a little on the concrete and lightened the bushes on the right. I'm having a little trouble defining the tree on the left where it overhangs the roof. It looks disconnected.


----------



## TerryCurley

Wow, it is coming along great Dick. You definitely are a natural painter.


----------



## dickhutchings

Thanks Terry. It's going to hurt giving it away.


----------



## abt2k15

dickhutchings said:


> Thanks Terry. It's going to hurt giving it away.


i get what you mean but i like the idea of my painting being somewhere idk...
when i die and wither there is a chance that someone is looking at what i created which is kind of cool to me 

#cavemen feeling haha


----------



## dickhutchings

A little more done. Only the flags left to do.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Wow Dick! You just get betterer and betterer! :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings

Thanks Susan. Isn't that what we're supposed to do! I hope that I'm still a long way from that time where it gets more and more difficult to improve. I learn so much with each painting. It's the most fun I've had in years.


----------



## leighann

That is turning out really nice. I need to pull out my little acrylic set and play with them again. :wink:


----------



## dickhutchings

leighann said:


> That is turning out really nice. I need to pull out my little acrylic set and play with them again. :wink:


Now you're talking!


----------



## TerryCurley

Really looking good Dick.


----------



## dickhutchings

It's done.


----------



## TerryCurley

This is a great painting. It's amazing! How have you progressed so quickly? I'm in awe. I doubt I can do this as nicely. love how you did the flags.


----------



## dickhutchings

Thanks Terry. Those flags scared the heck out of me until I got started and found them to be quite easy to do. I didn't wreck my painting as I expected. Phew!


----------



## Susan Mulno

It came out amazing Dick! You paint like you were born with a brush in your hand!


----------



## dickhutchings

Sold at auction for $125. Thankfully my son inlaw won the bid. He had told me he wasn't going to let it go. Awesome.


----------



## TerryCurley

This is Wonderful, and so nice of you to have done this for the scouts! 

You have reached what is my goal for the year...I want to sell one painting for over $100 this year. Big congratulations Dick.


----------



## Susan Mulno

That is exciting Dick! So happy for you and the Scouts!


----------



## dickhutchings

TerryCurley said:


> This is Wonderful, and so nice of you to have done this for the scouts!
> 
> You have reached what is my goal for the year...I want to sell one painting for over $100 this year. Big congratulations Dick.


I haven't reached any goal that would include money in my pocket. So, that is still on the table. I did get a request though. We'll see how that pans out. I wish I had taken the time to make some business cards before the the fundraiser. I need to make that a priority. I had someone ask me for one recently after looking at my work on my phone. She wanted to know if I did portraits. I need to work on that:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

Good Monday Morning everyone.

I saw that the thread for the next challenge is open, Yay, I know what I'm doing today. I plan to post each days progress on the painting. For me I want this to be a project instead of just a quick sketch, I hope that's ok with everyone.


----------



## dickhutchings

I'm with you on this one Terry. I think that will add to the fun of the thread if everyone involved posts their progress.


----------



## TerryCurley

Wooooooo -- Something went really strange here. My latest post in this thread was suppose to be in the Chat Thread.... Not a clue how that happened. Sorry folks.


----------



## dickhutchings

It hardly matters to me, I just keep clicking the New Posts button and get all posts where ever they may be.


----------

